# Soldering Bolsters



## Dave Martell (Nov 19, 2019)

Not many makers do this these days and that's because it kinda sucks to do. Lots of extra work, and gobs of frustration while learning, but it gets easier each time it's done. I LOVE the end results so it's worth it to me to do it once in awhile. 

The picture shows the joint still rough finished, wait until it's all sanded smooth and seamless in appearance.


----------



## Caleb Cox (Nov 19, 2019)

Globs of frustration. Is the bolster nickel silver? Cool build, please keep us posted!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 19, 2019)

Caleb Cox said:


> Globs of frustration. Is the bolster nickel silver? Cool build, please keep us posted!



Yup nickel silver and 52100 steel.


----------



## inferno (Nov 20, 2019)

what type of solder is used for this? silver solder?


----------



## Dhoff (Nov 20, 2019)

So, it differs from integral bolsters in that it is not a forged part of the knife?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2019)

inferno said:


> what type of solder is used for this? silver solder?



Yes silver solder.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2019)

Dhoff said:


> So, it differs from integral bolsters in that it is not a forged part of the knife?



Yes exactly.


----------



## Dhoff (Nov 21, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing the finished result


----------

